# to all the developers!



## droidvirzi (Jun 16, 2011)

I first off wanna say I admire all u do. There is nothing I would love to do more then develop things the way all u developers do. So I have one question??? Where did u start?? School? Books? Trial & error?? Ive been looking things up on YouTube but its all too over my head... 
WHERE DO I START!!


----------



## sixstringsg (Jul 29, 2011)

droidvirzi said:


> I first off wanna say I admire all u do. There is nothing I would love to do more then develop things the way all u developers do. So I have one question??? Where did u start?? School? Books? Trial & error?? Ive been looking things up on YouTube but its all too over my head...
> WHERE DO I START!!


grab an android for dummies book, or something along those lines.


----------



## droidvirzi (Jun 16, 2011)

Lol OK thanks for reply


----------



## Mortem Tuam (Dec 6, 2011)

I learned about themeing from the team I was on in xda. And from a ton of links and guides. I know it's not the same as devs but doing themes is a lot of work too.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

sixstringsg said:


> Lol OK thanks for reply


ya there is a lot of books like that....actually you can probably find them online in PDF format if im not mistaken.


----------

